# Tomiki Aikido National Championships



## TCJitsu (Jul 18, 2004)

The Mansfield Area Y (Mansfield, Ohio) will be hosting the Tomiki Aikido National Championships July 22,23, & 24th. Events include tanto randori, hand randori, free style kata and more. Competitors from across the US and the World will be in attendance.

All Styles of Aikido, Aiki Jitsu, Jujitsu are welcome. 

For information contact:

Sensei Robert King at 419-774-4323 or email at bking@rnewhope.org

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I e-mailed it to a friend who does Tomiki Aikido.  I know he'll want to go if he can get off work.


----------



## TCJitsu (Jul 18, 2004)

Mr. King is a friend of mine. They need to advertise it better outside their organization so please spread the word.

I hope your friend can make it.


----------

